
Optimization of Computer Programs in C - DiMolto
http://leto.net/docs/C-optimization.php
======
gwern
Hm... 1997. Even optimizing C has changed a lot since then: much more emphasis
on memory access patterns, avoiding disk reads at all costs, profiling &
memory leak tooling etc.

------
uwu
on tail recursion elimination:

> I have seen it done with Scheme compilers, so it is possible. Programmers
> who write code this way (other than for example purposes!) should be beaten
> about the head and shoulders with a blunt dandruff-removing object.

wow ok

